# Do You Know What Could Be in Your Dog Food?



## geektees520 (Apr 26, 2014)

If you're not serving homemade food to your pets, you should make darn sure your commercial pet food has a decent reputation and do a bit of due diligence on the company.

Things that don't belong anywhere near food might be in what these companies peddle as "food".

If you're interested in learning more, my facebook page link is in my signature


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

geektees520 said:


> If you're not serving homemade food to your pets, you should make darn sure your commercial pet food has a decent reputation and do a bit of due diligence on the company.
> 
> Things that don't belong anywhere near food might be in what these companies peddle as "food".
> 
> If you're interested in learning more, my Facebook page link is in my signature



i am so with you, that you cant even imagine.


----------



## geektees520 (Apr 26, 2014)

One of the most disturbing things I have ever read/seen is that pet food companies actually go around to sources where they can get for free or cheaply the remains of dead pets, render their flesh, and throw them into their "food". Ugh...not sure where they found the source for this information, but there it is. If that wasn't bad enough, the chemicals they use to kill off any diseases in this rendered flesh can be in the dog "food" too! So, I beg people to do their research :/


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

geektees520 said:


> If you're not serving homemade food to your pets, you should make darn sure your commercial pet food has a decent reputation and do a bit of due diligence on the company.
> 
> Things that don't belong anywhere near food might be in what these companies peddle as "food".
> 
> If you're interested in learning more, my facebook page link is in my signature


Too bad they want you to sign up (email address) to give you all these "shocking facts". 

A good link to a true scientific study would be appreciated...


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 5, 2012)

This information is still widely available online, just use google!


----------



## Dr Dolittle (Aug 2, 2013)

Sorry Jake, But most of us have heard or read all the shocking facts.........Yawn! Mr Google doesn't always tell the truth.

So I will be nice and agree with you. Do your research and check your sources.


----------



## geektees520 (Apr 26, 2014)

Funny you should that "most of us already know this" Have you taken a scientific poll? I mean, afterall, someone else wanted a scientific study. Should I not hold you to the same standard?

Actually, I don't really think most people know that. I had never heard that commercial dog food plants actually rendered the flesh of dead cats and dogs to use as cheap "filler" in their foods. Doesn't surprise me though. Do you think those plants would give permission to anyone to see that? Do you think someone doesn't have agency people in their pocket to give them a heads-up if/when they do an inspection? The only way I'd feel somewhat safe is to make the food myself, but even then, I guess some chicanery could go on with store bought ingredients.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Ted Kerasote wrote a fabulous book last year called Pukka's Promise and covered this topic extensively in the book. Yes he visited commercial petfood producers (USA), local shelters, travelled with council staff when they dumped the bodies of euthanised dogs and cats etc etc. It was quite eye opening in many ways and I suggest you have a look at it.
He did about 5 years of research before he published this book and interviewed hundreds of people. Pukka's Promise: The Quest for Longer-Lived Dogs, by Ted Kerasote


----------



## Dr Dolittle (Aug 2, 2013)

Hey Jake, I apologize if it seemed I jumped at you. It was late and I was tired! I have been in the pet food industry so I have heard this stuff for a long long time. You opened yourself up though, stating you heard/read it on the internet and didn't know the source. That's the problem these days! Hard to know who to believe. I am just saying who is using dead cats and dogs? Trust me, I want to see those folks used and shut down as much as you! I have no evidence and mostly opposite evidence that the food companies I am aware of do no such thing! They couldn't even if they wanted! One news story from someone's phone camera and they're sunk! the relationships they build with their suppliers are critical to getting the best product and best price, some doing better than others. throwing in something as filler just is not even an option. I get upset because usually these folks started their crusade because some idiot vet told them something stupid , that's how the poor guy from Dog food Advisor got started. I went to your FB page and one of the groups you liked had a video where a poor guy lost his 4 yr old dog to kidney failure and the vet told him it was because of preservatives in pet food. What an idiot!!! And these guys are sincere I am sure but they just feed the dishonest pet food industry with their fancy ingredient claims and you all buy right into it. this company is evil and this one is as pure as the wind driven snow. Yet no one asks what the nutrient profiles are in these foods or how many live nutritionists worked on them or what their quality control protocols are! And you and I are on the same page when it comes to human food! You should check out some of the sites out there that expose what is in our food supply! So I am on your side there, but too many people trying to make a buck scaring folks about pet food. Funny how they can make a profit but others can't. Are you selling something? Not to say that's bad, but I tend to follow the money and the agenda in my old age! By the way, feeding foods from the store, you have some control over quality but can you be sure you are providing the right balances of nutrients? It always comes down to a matter of trust, no matter what we choose. So, sorry we got off on the wrong foot. Not my intention. I will just offer a different perspective probably. God Bless!


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

I've known about "pets in dog food" since I got my first dog back in 96. Looking for "animal by-products" or "meat and bone meal" *can* be the culprit here, but generally, these foods are such low quality that most of us on this forum don't feed foods of those types.

Commercial foods are not evil. They do not "kill" your dog (ok, unless you have tainted food like the diamond/menu fiasco of 2007). Dogs are meant to live 10-15 years on average. They might get a disease and pass away. They might live up to extraordinary old age. They might do that living on raw food. They might do that living on dry food. They might live a long time or a short time on any combination of foods. 

Good genes are your best bet, IMO, after having had dogs for 18 years now. My first dog was raw fed for 80% of his life, and only high quality kibble/canned/cooked for the rest of the time. He still only made it to 14 and died of CHF. My well bred show lines bichon ate about 50/50 dry/raw/cooked her entire life. She died at just barely 13 from CHF as well. 

I have her daughter who is 12 ½ and doing great except for her hip dysplasia (out of OFA good/excellent parents). She was raw-fed for the first half of her life as well and she ended up with HD. 

Anyway, I have 3 other dogs, and they are currently all in good health eating kibble/cans which I rotate frequently. They rarely eat the same thing twice (I feed a 15 pound bag and switch every bag/once a month). 

I know how people get attached to their dogs, I'm very attached to mine. We want to be able to blame "some" thing for our dogs' health problems. Sometimes it is the food if it's something very poor quality. Sometimes it's just a crap shoot. 

I know some will disagree with me, but it's better to just feed 'em, and enjoy them for the time you've got with them, then to worry about things like this. If you're feeding foods with Named meats/meals in them, like chicken meal, or beef meal, then you're good to go. If your dog's digestion, skin/coat, energy are all good, then you're probably on the right track. IF your dog has diarrhea, gas, vomiting, itchy skin, yeasty skin, ear infections, then probably a food change is in order. 
Listen to your dog. They will guide you in the 'best' food for them.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I've owned dogs for more years than I care to think on and through life's ups and downs have fed a vast variety of foods. Everything from scraps and spoiled and beans and rice to high quality kibble and "good" meats, I can honestly say that healthy dogs can survive and thrive on almost any food. Of course, every living being does best on quality foods but quality is dependent on the critter. As has been said, feed what you will and let your dog tell you if it's good for them.


----------



## Dr Dolittle (Aug 2, 2013)

ShamrockMommy, hard to disagree with simple common sense! And what a crap shoot it is!


----------

